# is there a better way of applying hot fix rhinestones rather than one at a time?



## Sarahcsingleton (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, I am NEW! I am starting a custom rhinestone t-shirt business. And yes, I am sitting at my kitchen table, applying hof-fix rhinestones ONE AT A TIME! There's got to be a better way! Is there some type of automation that I might be able to afford? Please help...fingers are cramping and eyes are crossed!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

why not buy a small press and then either get stock rhinestone transfers or send your design in...yes..will cost some $$ depending on the press...but what is you time worth sitting at the table do one at a time..?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

here you go

Fully Automatic Rhinestone Motif Machine

RhinestoneMachine.Com | Equipment


if you cant afford the machine... ask the companies to give you a list who have bought the machines and see if they do contract work.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

whew...the machine suggested by kriscad for going from kitchen table is like going from a moped to a jaguar... 

At the long beach show, Roland showed a super machine to design and use rhinestones...the one at the show was pricey..4995 or so But they also produce a machine to do the same, but designs not larger than 12 inches as I recall and it is about 2995. Go to thepaperranch.com and see what it looks like..I was tempted but kept a firm grip on my cc and did not...but maybe later


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

An update on the Roland Engraver mentioned by Charles. Roland just released the EGX-350 engraver with the new software that has the Rhinestoning function built-in. This engraver was at the Atlanta ISS Show.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Mark...don't you agree that is one sweet operation...or so it seemed to me.. I drooled over it....I guess it is just a matter of time


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Why not outsource and get rhinestone transfers made? That's what I did. It ws pretty easy and they turned out great. Do a search for the Rhinestone Guy to find the thread. I outlined all the steps I took.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Yes Charles, the setup is pretty nice. The benefit of getting the equipment is faster turn-around, more flexibility, you get to keep the template for future use, cheaper variable and you also have the ability to use the engraver for all its intended purposes (i.e. plaques, signs, ADA,...). Don't under-estimate the money that an engraver can make for you and the amount of products that it add to your product offering. The engraver that Charles and I am talking about also allows you to do 3-D engraving - that looks awesome.

Not that I am recommending to someone that has not existing client base to invest money in something that they just want to get their feet wet in and try out. That is when you outsource the work. Once you have an established client base that can help you get a faster ROI on the machine, then you get the equipment yourself. Same for screen printing, embroidery,... Just my opinion and the way I look at things.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

I agree, it just makes sense to get samples or templates so you can test the waters without bruising your bank book..

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Thanks Mark...any to the others... Mark has extremely GOOD advice...do not jump out and spend spend on new neat tools in hopes of getting the business. Get known first..outsourcing is a great way to get in business and worked for me in the beginning.. THEN you can buy the equipment that will maximize your time/investment.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Fred..the new Roland is different that what you saw. this unit will take ordinary signage plastic and 'drill' the correct size hole in the pattern you have on the computer..will space as you wish...when the 'drilling' is complete...pour the rhinestones over the template...the stones will almost automatically go into the holes right side up...then you place your plastic holding sheet on top..which then holds the stones in place and you put the backing on for storage...and presto...you are done.. much easier and cheaper than the bigger auto ones


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Charles i saw that too.. (the roland being used for rhinestone templates) It was way cool.. 

I have an engraver.. its an older visions one.. and dont know if it could do the rhinestone templates or not.. but imagine i could figure out how to make it as it does do little holes for ada dots etc..

The thing about engravers is this.. It is just like printing money.. We actually make more than enuff with just our engraver monthly to pay the shop rent.. plus.. There are alot of people that need this type of signage.. Here in pasadena.. every electirical panel by code has to have an engraved plaque on it with the address.. unit number etc.... to be able to pass code.. Got to love these kind rules.. Plus think of all the offices that people need name tags for desks.. or for door.. It is surely a good business investment if you can tape into that market.
Ps.. we buy sheets of 24 inch by 48 inch engraving stock for about 28.oo.. we sell the 1 inch by 3 inch plaques for the breaker boxes for 4.50 each.. do the math and figure out how much profit you can make on one sheet of engraving stock...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*



mystysue said:


> The thing about engravers is this.. It is just like printing money.. We actually make more than enuff with just our engraver monthly to pay the shop rent.. plus...


This is exactly what I was saying above. No offense to rhinestones, but it is the hottest fashion right now. 1 year from now...it might not be. Buy an engraver because you understand the entire gamut of potential things that you can do in a very small space. These engravers don't take up that much space. But it allows a t-shirt decorator to move beyond soft goods and expand its total target market.

Bottom line, before investing into any piece of equipment... figure out what all the potential things you can do with it now and you are sure to find many more once you start using it.


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Rhinestone application*

Hello Sarah,

Welcome to T-ShirtForums


----------

